# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Herstellingsoord De Berkenhof

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Herstellingsoord De Berkenhof
Wilhelminalaan 4
Zuidlaren

Bezoek de website van Herstellingsoord De Berkenhof


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Herstellingsoord De Berkenhof.*

----------


## Wendy

Het is wel jaren geleden, zo'n 14 jaar toen mijn moeder hier voor drie maanden verbleef. Ze wist na haar scheiding, niet meer hoe ze verder moest. Ze kreeg in het herstellingsoord rust en een vriendin. Het is dichtbij het bos en daar ging ze elke dag naar toe. Verder heeft ze er veel geschilderd en gepraat over haar gevoel. Ze kwam als een rustig persoon terug. Dus heb ik goede herinneringen aan het oord overgehouden.

----------


## magnani

hi.
ik ben alleen staande moeder van 3 kl.kinderen.van afkomst duits.
mijn psychater heeft mij angeraaden om misschien ook naar de berkenhof te gaan.
en ik zou ook graag willen,maar ik weet niet waar ik mijn kinderen so lang moet laaten.en ik zou ook erst graag willen weeten hoe het daar is.ik find het een beetje eng.ook hoor ik eigenlijk alleen maar positieve dingen.
ik fraag me af of het je moeder ook op lange termijn heeft geholpen.
en ik weet niet hoe oud je was ,toen je moeder er naar toe ging.omdat ik me ook af vraag ,hoe dat voor mijn kinderren zou zijn.mama zo lange weg.
ik will even zeggen,ik was erg depressiev en ben, mijn hele leven al suicidial.nu gaat het intussen weer beter met mij. 
maar ja .ik zou blij zijn met een antwoord.anders lieve groeten,en het beste.magnani

----------

